# Are Your Bumps Pink Or Blue? 2012 Expecting Mummies/Mommies



## Wobbles

Be interesting to see over time https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/happydance2.gif

If you are not pregnant & still have time for a 2012 bump or have not yet been able to find out the sex but are due in 2012 do not vote - You will not be able to vote later on!

I have put this poll in the 2nd trimester due to genders usually being found out around 16-20 weeks.

https://s1.bbstatic.com/images/smilies/icon_biggrin.gif

New polls will be added for different years as time goes on

x

*Previous years:*

Poll: 
Are Your Bumps Pink Or Blue? 2009 Expecting Mummies/Mommies
Are Your Bumps Pink Or Blue? 2010 Expecting Mummies/Mommies
Are Your Bumps Pink Or Blue? 2011 Expecting Mummies/Mommies


----------



## chobette

Yay for a 2012 poll! Thanks!


----------



## lauren loo

Was waiting to see a 2012 poll :) Thanks


----------



## AllieCat

yay! i will post mine in a week!


----------



## Ashlee B x

Yay bout time hehe. Im on team pink ;) x


----------



## Emzy1

Yey been waiting for this I'm on team blue :)


----------



## Star7890

Will vote for mine in a week and four days! :) x


----------



## Kaede351

Woohoo! I can vote in about 5 weeks XD haha

XxX


----------



## Mrs_X

i am team blue!!! :D due 15th jan 2012


----------



## honeybunny31

Hiya All 

Had a private scan on Sat and I am Team Pink, Freya is due on leap day 29th Feb 2012!!!


----------



## daffire

Team Pink!!


----------



## swanxxsong

50/50 split on :pink: and :blue: right now! :dance:

(and 4 yellows :D can't forget the patient yellows!)


----------



## Miss MellyG

Team yellow all the way with my 2!!


----------



## xCeex

Baby girl ! :)


----------



## ProudMommie6

:happydance:I am on TEAM PINK!!!:happydance: I am due February 3rd, 2012 :)


----------



## tiger

team pink !!! :pink:


----------



## Cameronmummy

i am team blue! due 23rd Jan 2012 :) xx


----------



## babyonway0126

I am excited to say, we are team blue.


----------



## Willma

Team blue yay


----------



## MumG

There are three lines in the first one, but then something floating in the second?
 



Attached Files:







baby2.jpg
File size: 20.6 KB
Views: 76









baby.jpg
File size: 21.7 KB
Views: 65


----------



## garrickbaby

:pink:pink!!!!!!!!:pink:


----------



## BellaPrincesa

Team pink!!! :pink: due jan 22nd


----------



## imagine13

Team pink!!! :pink:


----------



## jaeintn

Team Blue! SOO excited!!


----------



## 5-a-side

Thanks for the new poll :) 
We're team pink, due 25/01/2012 :)


----------



## BeachComber

TEAM PINK!!!:kiss:


----------



## JadeEmChar

Lots of boys! Hope im one of them :)


----------



## silverrein

team blue! Due January 21st! :)


----------



## kate1984

I'm new to team blue! My son is due 6th march 2012 x


----------



## KellyC75

:pink: :cloud9:


----------



## Rees

I'm another team :blue: :) Baby Jago is due Jan 15th :) :cloud9:


----------



## Bumblebee117

yaaay - :pink: and :blue: xx


----------



## Jetset

:pink: for me... Due 29th January and have no names at all yet :(


----------



## pixiepower

thrilled to finally say team pink after scan today, I got what I wanted ))


----------



## katree

Im team :pink: so excited.
Due Feb 6th xx


----------



## shanti01

Yay! we can vote and I'm voting for team pink!


----------



## Mrs.Ping

has not be totally confirmed yet but tech says maybe team :blue:! will find out next week hopefully! We really want a boy!!


----------



## Fruitymeli

im on team pink :)


----------



## fairykate

Yey for 2012 poll!!!! 

Team :blue: for us!!!


----------



## Anna B

Pink here :)


----------



## Gretaa

Team blue, due 3rd of January :) EXCITED!


----------



## Stargazer77

Team pink, due Feb 10th 2012


----------



## SouthernC

Originally answered team yellow, but now were confirmed team blue :)


----------



## Kashmir

Very excited to be team blue!!! Can't wait to meet him- due January 16th!


----------



## _dreamer_

Team :pink: for us - sooo excited x


----------



## dashnbohemian

:pink:!!


----------



## Proud_Mommy

Team Blue!


----------



## Proud_Mommy

Kashmir said:


> Very excited to be team blue!!! Can't wait to meet him- due January 16th!

Hey I am due the 17th :)


----------



## trinaestella

Team :pink: yaaay!


----------



## Jaz02

TEAM PINK!!!! Due Jan 8th :)


----------



## BradysMum

I'm on team pink :D:D:D :pink:


----------



## siobhan 20 x

hi im new im due 11th of jan with blue bump


----------



## baby wriggle

found out im having a little girl!!!


----------



## AllieCat

Found out today 99.9% sure we are team PINK


----------



## crazylilth1ng

pinkpinkpink!!!!!!!! :pink:


----------



## XxCalxX

yay thanks for 2012 poll! Team bluueee :)


----------



## Emma1987

Found out last night we are team :pink::happydance::happydance:


----------



## rebeccastar8

Team Pink for me!!! at 20 weeks u/s (Just hope theyve got it right)

fantastic as i have already 5 year old twin boys yayyyy!!!!:kiss:


----------



## JadeEmChar

We are team pink :)


----------



## Guppy051708

Found out yesterday that i have another :blue: bump!
I was on team :blue: in 2010 and will be in 2012 as well!


----------



## HayleyZahra

*Due 27th Feb team PINK*


----------



## Cee108

Due 15th Feb, Team Blue :wacko: <- that's what I look like since I got to know just yesterday and I was SO sure its a girl LoL


----------



## Kristin52

yay! team blue!


----------



## gidge

Due Valentine´s day team pink!! :D


----------



## Radiance

:blue:Team blue! 
I was team pink last year! :)


----------



## Rachael300

:blue:Found out im team blue!! Soo happy:happydance:


----------



## Pinky12

Team Pink due 24th January 2012


----------



## kirbyland1986

found out today i am on the blue team! due 26th feb

i'm curious whats yellow team?
 



Attached Files:







20 weeks scan.jpg
File size: 33 KB
Views: 7


----------



## AMomsDime

Team blue! Looks like blue's ahead of pink although really I'd be expecting a 50/50 split!


----------



## siobhan 20 x

team:blue:bump due 11.01.2012


----------



## EarthMama

I'm pregnant with a baby boy! I feel so blessed! :)


----------



## Cee108

kirbyland1986 said:


> found out today i am on the blue team! due 26th feb
> 
> i'm curious whats yellow team?

Team yellow are those who haven't found out/ chosen not to find out and are keeping it a surprise :) :) :happydance:


----------



## Duejan2012

Yay finally 2012 poll I am having a boy!!!


----------



## laurajayne26

team blue due 1st march!!!


----------



## By the Grace

I just found out yesterday I'm having a boy. I'm happy he's healthy, but it's going to take a while to get used to! I'm such a girlie girl that I never imagined having a boy! lol (It doesn't help that all of my nephews are nightmares.)

Meanwhile, DH is thrilled.:happydance:


----------



## Laura246

Fount out yesterday we are having a babygirl!!:cloud9: me&oh over the moon <3 :happydance: Due 2OO212 :pink: X


----------



## Lil miss

found out today that im having a girl, so chuffed!! :happydance:


----------



## dukeblue1212

We found out yesterday we're having a boy! We're telling DH's 12 year old son that he's gonna have a little brother. He's going to be so excited! He's surrounded by girls at his mom's.


----------



## cassie04

*JUST FOUND OUT WE ARE HAVING A LITTLE GIRL! SO SUPRISED WAS SO CONVINCED IT WAS A BOY I HAVE BEEN CALLING HER A HE THE WHOLE TIME  I EVEN HAD A BOYS NAME SORTED  JUST BEEN SHOPPING AND BOUGHT SOME BEAUTIFUL DRESSES READY FOR MY PRINCESS *


----------



## TeeJae

Team Blue! Due 21st Jan! :)


----------



## Sonyalouise

Team pink due 27th jan :D


----------



## Bunska

Team Pink - 27 Feb - WAHOO!


----------



## lesh07

Well we found out today that we are team :blue::blue::blue:


----------



## mybbyboo

Team bluee- Due FEB 27TH.


----------



## Nvr2Late

Team pink (times two!!!)... due March 9.


----------



## charleosgirl

Team pink due on leap day next year!


----------



## Aurora_xox

Team Pink! Due February 22nd 2012!


----------



## Tink81

Team pink!! :) due 23rd Feb


----------



## MrsC2010

Team blue due 29th Feb!


----------



## gemini xo

Team pink .. due 29th feb. :)


----------



## tiggerz

Expecting a bouncing baby boy 17 march 2012


----------



## Flower24

gemini xo said:


> Team pink .. due 29th feb. :)

Hi i am expecting a girl...due 28th feb! How are you getting on? X


----------



## janeybaby1980

Hi all I am expecting a girl after 4 boys am feel so very very lucky x


----------



## CatandKitten

Just found out last week that we are Team Pink! We were so sure it was a boy, but we got surprised. :)


----------



## louibee

I voted yellow but we are both in pink and blue as we are having one of each.


----------



## chachacha

Team blue! Just found out today. I'm thrilled because there are so many girls in our family, and we wanted our lone nephew to have a friend! It's such a weird feeling though, I never pictured myself with a boy.


----------



## youngmommy2

Team pink for me! Due march 11th


----------



## libralady

Team PINK!!!!!


----------



## Autumntx

due Jan 29th....team pink!


----------



## crazylady79

Found out yesterday, Team PINK!!!


----------



## Cornish

Due 28th feb, team blue!x


----------



## Nimoo

Found out today team pink :happydance:


----------



## pixydust

PINK!!! :pink: :cloud9:


----------



## Cryssie11

My bump is oh so blue!! Found out last night and Im over the moon!


----------



## DaisyM

Team Pink x2!! :happydance:


----------



## Xpecta

Just found out today about My beautiful Pink Daughter!! :happydance:

Due March 6th, 7th, or 8th haha


----------



## Nyssa1991

Pink bump


----------



## ever hopefull

Can't click on the poll - cos it's team blue and team pink - one of each - yippee!!!!!!!!!!! :happydance::happydance:


----------



## Mrs.Ping

we just found out today we are team :pink:!!!!


----------



## Junebug_CJ

Team blue for me! Found out via chromosome analysis (CVS) last week :happydance:


----------



## larudy13

:yipee: i'm on team :pink: 
Olivia Mary Perales is due on March 1 2012 <3


----------



## Lisa_84

Team blue! Found out today - yay!


----------



## Star7890

Wow blue and pink is literally 50/50 at the minute! 161 of each :) x


----------



## mikael

i am so excited for my first baby girl.. any other moms due on 27/2/12


----------



## april.momma2b

found out at 15w+5 :D


----------



## mybbyboo

im due the 27th of feb. team blue!


----------



## pixydust

168 pink, 169 blue!! pretty much 50/50!


----------



## Lucyy

:flower:


----------



## Lucyy

Baby Brian it is!


----------



## trace123

we are on team blue due 14/03/2012. xx


----------



## Colbysmum

Team blue was convinced it was pink


----------



## Skadi

Team pink!


----------



## mikayla12

I am on team pink :) :) 25w+3d


----------



## Megodo

team blue!!!


----------



## Vaneah

I WILL BE VOTING NEXT WEEK WOOHOO:flower::flower:https://www.babyandbump.com/images/smilies/flower.gif


----------



## Maybe1daysoon

my wish came true!!! im team blue!!!! due april fools day (april 1st)


----------



## o0oCharlieo0o

im team PINK!! was so sure i was having a boy, have two gorgeous boys already so buying some pink will be a welcomed bonus lol!!! due april 13th x


----------



## DaisyBee

Team pink!!!!


----------



## lilrojo

Team Yellow.. :) Due Feb 29-Leap Day


----------



## OriginalDoll

Team Pink!!!!!! :)


----------



## The Alchemist

Team pink here as well. My due date is march 28. It could be march 23 also. They've given me three different dates so I'd say I might give birth in the last week of march. Can't wait to hold my little girl!


----------



## capegirl7

Just found out yesterday I am Team Pink!! So excited :) Due April 12!


----------



## Indian Maa

In india prenatal sex determination is a criminal offence :( 
I wanted to know but no option...


----------



## Wantingbbbump

I'm Team Pink!!!


----------



## Kel127

I'm team Pink :cloud9:


----------



## MamaBrennan

We found out last week that we're Team Pink! Our eldest daughter is thrilled =)


----------



## Whitbit22

Team Pink also!!! :cloud9:


----------



## YoshiPikachu

Team Pink! :cloud9: :pink:


----------



## BleedingBlack

Team PINK here!


----------



## Nade..Tadpole

Team pink!! :happydance:

Elsie-May Due 30th March 2012 :pink:

xx


----------



## PrettyUnable

We're staying team yellow...much to my OH's frustration and impatience :haha:

Due May 4th 2012





Nade..Tadpole said:


> Team pink!! :happydance:
> 
> Elsie-May Due 30th March 2012 :pink:
> 
> xx

Elsie May is one of my cousins name, so cute :cloud9:


----------



## A7XMustang

Team Pink!! :)


----------



## Onemoretime5

my bump is pink and blue :D


----------



## FlowerFairy

I'm due 2nd May and on Team PINK!!!!! After 2 :blue: Im in shock x


----------



## calebsmom06

Ok question for everyone. Have any of you used the chinese gender predictor and it come out right. I am 27 but my chinese age is 29 and I concieved this month is November so I am just 4 weeks preg right now. Either way both ways it says it will be a girl...a girl would be such a blessing as I have 2 boys already but just wondering how accurate it really is:) Sorry to bombared your thread:) And congrats to all of you!


----------



## Rachel1509

calebsmom06 said:


> Ok question for everyone. Have any of you used the chinese gender predictor and it come out right. I am 27 but my chinese age is 29 and I concieved this month is November so I am just 4 weeks preg right now. Either way both ways it says it will be a girl...a girl would be such a blessing as I have 2 boys already but just wondering how accurate it really is:) Sorry to bombared your thread:) And congrats to all of you!

My predictor said girl, but I'm having a boy


----------



## calebsmom06

Rachel1509 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Ok question for everyone. Have any of you used the chinese gender predictor and it come out right. I am 27 but my chinese age is 29 and I concieved this month is November so I am just 4 weeks preg right now. Either way both ways it says it will be a girl...a girl would be such a blessing as I have 2 boys already but just wondering how accurate it really is:) Sorry to bombared your thread:) And congrats to all of you!
> 
> My predictor said girl, but I'm having a boyClick to expand...

And was that using your Chinese age


----------



## Rachel1509

calebsmom06 said:


> And was that using your Chinese age

Oh wait.. I just did it again and it came out boy!!

I'm almost certain I did it ages ago and it came out girl :shrug:


----------



## tiredabby

im team pink :happydance:


----------



## calebsmom06

Rachel1509 said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> And was that using your Chinese age
> 
> Oh wait.. I just did it again and it came out boy!!
> 
> I'm almost certain I did it ages ago and it came out girl :shrug:Click to expand...

Wow...and did u use your chinese age or your regular age. I read that u r supposed to use your chinese age. Either way both ways say girl but just curious if those who said it did mpt work had actually calcultated their chinese age like they say u need to


----------



## laura077

:blue: It's our first!


----------



## no drama mama

calebsmom06 said:


> Ok question for everyone. Have any of you used the chinese gender predictor and it come out right. I am 27 but my chinese age is 29 and I concieved this month is November so I am just 4 weeks preg right now. Either way both ways it says it will be a girl...a girl would be such a blessing as I have 2 boys already but just wondering how accurate it really is:) Sorry to bombared your thread:) And congrats to all of you!

My predictor said boy so I knew it was going to be a girl... and it is!


----------



## welshgirl21

Found out on Saturday our first little bundle is a team blue :blue:, so so happy :happydance::happydance:


----------



## kelz86

im expecting a lil girl i was convinced i was havin a boy i cried wen scanner said yr havin a baby girl im v v happy , oh just grinned and said told u hes been sure since day 1 we were havin a girl


----------



## PrettyUnable

calebsmom06 said:


> Ok question for everyone. Have any of you used the chinese gender predictor and it come out right. I am 27 but my chinese age is 29 and I concieved this month is November so I am just 4 weeks preg right now. Either way both ways it says it will be a girl...a girl would be such a blessing as I have 2 boys already but just wondering how accurate it really is:) Sorry to bombared your thread:) And congrats to all of you!

I've been predicted a girl and boy depending on which website gender prediction I've done - both calculating lunar age and month :dohh:

And they both say boy for when I my DD but she is definately all girl :haha:

It's like people say, all the predictions and old wives tales are always 50% right so it's all fun.


----------



## thetruth

TEAM PINK, Due Date 5/1/2011


----------



## Mommi2B

:happydance:Whoop whoop Im on Team Blue and Hubby is over the moon bout his first being an babyboy:baby:, due in March 2012, and extremely excited


----------



## Wyntir

Apparently ours is a boy, though i'm still not totally convinced lol
Due March 2012


----------



## HoldOn2Hope

We have a precious blue bundle on the way! :happydance: :) It's funny because the blues and pinks are almost exactly split on the poll! 
:blue::blue::blue:


----------



## frillyhilly

Expecting our 1st little girl on 1st May 2012. Team :pink: for us :happydance::cloud9:


----------



## Jaysmummy

Team :blue: due 6th April 2012 :happydance:


----------



## staralfur

My u/s tech said "I THINK it's a girl" so I'm kind of skeptical. But I'll just go with it. :)


----------



## mare

Im a very rare team yellow :thumbup: 
Due 18th May not finding out :haha:
Did guess with my sonbecause of his heartbeat :thumbup:


----------



## Tracyface

Team :blue: due May 2012 :happydance:


----------



## Eilidh_x

Team blue! Due on 1st of March! Can't decide on a name!


----------



## Tiffanah07

Team blue :)
Due March 20


----------



## AngelUK

We are having two boys :)


----------



## calebsmom06

What do they say about the heartrates on determining which sex it will be???


----------



## thatONEgirlK

Team yellow!


----------



## IrishGirl

Yup Team Yellow here:)We figured it took us 5.5 Years to concieve #2,whats another 9 months lol:)

Congrats girls xoxoxox


----------



## beetroot

Team :pink: due 7th april 2012. :happydance:


----------



## Pukite

I'm in team :blue: again :)


----------



## Tilly87

blue for me x


----------



## Godstime

Team BLUE>>>>yah..found out Today


----------



## Charlotte_

Team pink! Due 14th april 2012!


----------



## GirlRacer

Just found out today we're on team :blue: with baby #1! Due 16/05/2012 x


----------



## danamm64

Team PINK! Due April 15, 2012!


----------



## mamaduke

Thanks for posting this... I'm always curious to see the split.

~~ A Team Blue Mom-to-be ~~


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Im team yellow for the time being, but finding out in January what im having _


----------



## sparsh

team :blue: due on 2 april


----------



## Arisa

:pink::pink::dust:wow it seems like 2012 is the year of the PINK


----------



## mumof3girls

I am also due to have another girl :) #4 girl for me :)


----------



## April76

We are team blue due 3rd of April 2012!


----------



## Sara35

Team Pink due 24th April x


----------



## trenjaedon

i found out today at 16 +1 that I'm team BLUE :blue:
this is boy #3!!!!


----------



## Boothh

Baby #2 is BLUE! :happydance: due 18th may 2012 x


----------



## calebsmom06

Awww and you were predicted a girl! I am so scared thats what will happen to me too. I have 2 boys and as much as I want to believe this could be my girl I have this feeling it will be another boy but a blessing all the same:) Congrats, and good luck


----------



## trenjaedon

calebsmom06 said:


> Awww and you were predicted a girl! I am so scared thats what will happen to me too. I have 2 boys and as much as I want to believe this could be my girl I have this feeling it will be another boy but a blessing all the same:) Congrats, and good luck

Thats exactly how I felt. I wanted a girl for the obvious reasons, but deep inside I knew baby would be a boy. I'm excited just to know so I can stop guessing...lol We are planning on one more baby so maybe I'll have a lil girl with 3 big bros to watch out for her haha!!!

Let me know what you find out:thumbup:


----------



## calebsmom06

trenjaedon said:


> calebsmom06 said:
> 
> 
> Awww and you were predicted a girl! I am so scared thats what will happen to me too. I have 2 boys and as much as I want to believe this could be my girl I have this feeling it will be another boy but a blessing all the same:) Congrats, and good luck
> 
> Thats exactly how I felt. I wanted a girl for the obvious reasons, but deep inside I knew baby would be a boy. I'm excited just to know so I can stop guessing...lol We are planning on one more baby so maybe I'll have a lil girl with 3 big bros to watch out for her haha!!!
> 
> Let me know what you find out:thumbup:Click to expand...

I sure will:) it will be a few more months before I find out but yes that will be great for your next one to be a girl and have lots of big bro protection:)


----------



## artiste

Blue. I already have a girl and was hoping for a boy. The baby wouldn't cooperate and they couldn't see, but at the very end he turned and it was extremely obvious that it was a boy. Yay!


----------



## Hoping4Bump89

Team yellow all the way!:happydance:


----------



## mumof3girls

I would have liked a boy but I'm very happy to have another girl at least I know what to do with her lol :) 4 girls now and that's it for us that was our last attempt at a boy so now I will have to wait for grandchildren and hope one of them is a boy lol :)


----------



## babymama86

Team pink! :pink::happydance: our baby girl is due 4th of May 2012!


----------



## lylarose

Team pink !! :D :D Had my 18 week scan today and found out, can't wait to meet our baby girl !


----------



## Fazzy

Team Blue!! Cannot wait to meet my little boy :D


----------



## Leids

Team :blue:! Such a great surprise, everyone thought he was going to be a girl except me! He's due May 14th 2012, and I can't wait. :cloud9:


----------



## FaiiryDustt

team blue :blue:


----------



## tinks80

We are expecting a girl no3 we have 1 son though :)


----------



## liljbabyd

love the tickers!!


----------



## liljbabyd

love those tickers!


----------



## liljbabyd

I am expecting a beautiful little baby boy in March 2012.


----------



## littlemamana

YAY! I finally got to vote in this poll. :happydance: I am having a little BOY! His name is Nathaniel Patrick and he's perfect! :blue:


----------



## Leila Fae

I had my 20 week scan on Thursday, all was well and we're having a boy, due 2nd May (although I'm due to be induced at 38 weeks).

We're naming him Andrew Peter after DH's grandad (who's still going at 94) and my Dad who died in January - although we chose the name years ago (we've been trying a long time!

:cloud9:


----------



## babyv_s2012

Team pink due 26.4.12


----------



## Augie

WE'RE HAVING A BOY!!! <3 :happydance:


----------



## snl41296

team yellow we don't know


----------



## Yasminesa

Team Pink for me, due 04/04/2012!! Can't wait!!


----------



## NuKe

pink again! :dance: :pink:


----------



## Mrs.Craig

im havind a baby boy! due in June.

cant wait to meet him! Wyatt James. :)


----------



## Nicky1982

One of each for me! xx


----------



## sweetpeaxo

Team :blue: for me =)


----------



## Mallows

:blue:Team 4 me :winkwink:


----------



## 4.17.12 Girl

Due April 17, 2012 with first child. :cloud9:


----------



## stacey3690

team :pink: due may 29th x:cloud9:


----------



## akerie

I'm on the BLUE TEAM!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## SmallTownUSA

Team PINK! Due May 10th.:kiss:


----------



## HopefulKirsty

due may 13th and have my scan tomorrow, cant wait to vote!!


----------



## geckorachel

Team pink for us! Due May 15th! x


----------



## HopefulKirsty

They couldnt tell today :( Need to wait a while longer to find out


----------



## Thorpedo11

Team pink for me. <3 I love my lil girl so much


----------



## amanda111308

TEAM BLUE!!! Due May 25th, 2012!! :cloud9:


----------



## Geegees

Team pink! Due May 11th!


----------



## islanzadi

team pink! due may 3rd


----------



## StaceyKor

Team PINK!! Due 31st May x


----------



## miss_nat84

Team PINK :D Due June 1st :D


----------



## megangrohl

Team pink due April 19th.


----------



## baby_mama87

Team Blue! :cloud9: due 22nd May!

xxx


----------



## Pink_Pixie

We're Team Blue:thumbup: Due May 19th...so excited


----------



## LJHbabyA

team pink :D


----------



## Nits

Team Pink!!! =D


----------



## Hannah21

I had my 20 week scan today, and really was hoping to find out if I was team pink or blue, but little babber decided to keep their legs fully closed at all times, even after being jiggled about! 

But nevermind, just 20 more weeks to wait :happydance:

=]


----------



## sophias mama

I´m team pink again.


----------



## Juzdeevyn

:happydance:Team Blue!!:blue:

First Time Mommy!!:baby:



https://www.countdownmypregnancy.com/tickers/countdown-1313816400z1338008400zb.png


----------



## Regina78

currently team yellow


----------



## smudge11221

Found out on Tuesday i am on Team Blue, there was no hiding it!!:blush:


----------



## UniqueBeauty

Team Blue:baby::happydance:


----------



## roggy17

Team Yellow! Havent found out the sex, our first baby so really dont mind! Put up a pic of scan in another thread if anybody wants to guess!

xx


----------



## TunechisMom

Found out yday I'm on team :blue:


----------



## MrsSasha

I hope its true! :) team yellow so far... :) 

https://s009.radikal.ru/i307/1201/6c/6af08188cdc0.jpg


----------



## B l i n k

Team Piiiiiiiiiink. :happydance:


----------



## MrsSasha

Lucky you :)


----------



## xloulabellex

MrsSasha said:


> I hope its true! :) team yellow so far... :)
> 
> https://s009.radikal.ru/i307/1201/6c/6af08188cdc0.jpg

I used this.. I had a bright pink result..

I'm having a little boy - no mistake about that!! lol!

Apparently you can't tell what you're having via urine (sorry hun!)

Wish I hadn't wasted £17 on it haha!

<3 hope you get the result you want at 20 week scan anyway :) & that s/hes healthy :) :) xx


----------



## MrsSasha

Thanks!! I spend £9 and I really hope its right. I will know who is there in 2 weeks time , on my 16 & half weeks


----------



## MrsSlater1988

Team pink here :)


----------



## HellBunny

I'm Team Blue :D


----------



## krysti

Just found out today that it's a girl!!! I had thought it would be a boy, and even my ob/gyn said that the heart rate seemed more boyish, but I am super excited to be carrying a little girl. Woo hoo!


----------



## NihilSineDeo

yey we're having a baby boy :)


----------



## 3boysplus

I'm team blue....again...LOL


----------



## Belie

Team Blue :D Due April!


----------



## Buddysmum89

_Had my 20 week scan last week and im proud to say..Im team blue, well chuffed!  _


----------



## disneybelle25

I was completely wrong, I was conivinced I was team pink but found out last Monday I'm Team Blue!!! :cloud9:


----------



## Aidan's Mummy

Team blue here :) x


----------



## Mrsctobe

We have two little girls.

on monday (2days ago) @ the 20 week scan we found out were team :blue::happydance:


----------



## miayahsmommy

Im sooo excited. found out 2 days ago we have another lil girl on the way! :)


----------



## Arisa

OMG for the first time in years it looks like the pink team is ahead of the blue team, 2012 has to be the year of the girl but I wont know until next friday, eight days to go :happydance:


----------



## FLU77ERBYE

Found out 02/01/2012 Im on team :blue: x


----------



## lil_mama_415

Team PINK!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Arisa

PINK as DH and I expected, mothers intuition is usually right :cloud9: it is very much the year of the girl


----------



## simplyshell

Im 20 weeks & 3 days<3
& i just found out on thee 17th im
TEAM BLUE<33


----------



## Shandijo

:blue:
 



Attached Files:







boy.jpg
File size: 31.8 KB
Views: 4


----------



## Serenity_Now

I'm 20 weeks + 3 days and we found out today that I am on Team Blue! :blue:


----------



## mommy12

i also found out that I am team blue, after 2 hrs and 3 technicians and a brused stomach, all three are sure its a boy, number 3 and most likely last, my ds who is 6 asked if we can buy him a sister lol


----------



## missingangel2

Expecting my 3rd on june the 10th team blue :happydance::happydance:


----------



## zabka78

my 3rd boy ~Team Blue for me :)))


----------



## Lyd

Team yellow all the wayyy


----------



## chrislo4

We found out yesterday we are team pink!! :pink:


----------



## julybabe84

Looks like I am potentially team blue and pink lol

Twin 1 is def :blue:
Twin 2 is 90% :pink: at minute lol Dr doing the scan pretty sure its a girl but legs were crossed and tucked under bum so need to wait 4wks to confirm at next scan if baby co-operates that is.


----------



## MrsEvanson

Team blue for me :D :D :D


----------



## megrenade

*it's EVEN! 367 and 367!*


----------



## Missmarie87

I just had my scan, I did really want a girl but were having a boy still happy tho :) x


----------



## maria86

Team :blue:! :dance:


----------



## MumToBe2012

Team :pink:


----------



## Violinnem

Team Blue!! Can't wait to meet our little boy on/around June 29th :) 

Congratulations everyone on your little pink or blue bundles of loveliness :)


----------



## mom and ttc

:blue:team blue


----------



## calebsmom06

Was told today at 15 weeks that I will be having boy number 3 and they are 95% sure so pretty confident they are right


----------



## letia659

Team pink here!!


----------



## Cingraa

Just found out at 14wks I'm 90% team pink! wooo! :D


----------



## Lush Essence

i'm team pinkpinkpink . . due date :: june 13, 2012 =) !


----------



## PrettyUnable

I was just wondering, is there a way for the Team Yellows to add whether they were Pink or Blue after giving birth?

Or is there another poll somewhere on BnB for babies born in 2012?


----------



## miracle35

Team Pink! xx


----------



## hakunamatata

Pink! :dance: :pink:


----------



## lauraemily17

Does probably :blue: count? 

We have a shy little baby who kept wiggling away so no good view between the legs!!


----------



## wifey29

We found out yesterday that we're team :blue::yipee:


----------



## mommy3times24

Team blue after 3 team pinks!!! So excited!


----------



## peapod11

found out friday team :pink: :)


----------



## xcited4mybump

found out 9th feb we are on team:blue: wooohoooo now i will have 2 boys and 2 girls yipppeee i am all done lol:kiss::hugs:


----------



## lianne82

Found out on valentines day: team PINK


----------



## julymomtobee

Team Blue!


----------



## nicoleigh

Found out yesterday I'm having a boy!!!


----------



## Canada8

PINK, PINK, PINK alert


----------



## Embo78

Team blue for us yay!!


----------



## RNMommyto2

Team :pink:!!! WOOOOHOOOO!!!!!


----------



## irmastar

Team :pink:


----------



## taybaby925

Team Blue


----------



## BeeBee2010

just found out that we're in team :blue: !!


----------



## MochaMommie

We found out yesterday we are *TeamPink*:)


----------



## Majorsmrs

Finally I can join the 2012 poll.... We are TEAM BLUE!! xx


----------



## Alice62

Hi we are Team blue xxxxx


----------



## mad_but_glad

Team blue!


----------



## TonyaElizabet

I am Team Blue 
Due June 25th 2012 :D


----------



## Abii

Just found out today that were team PINK!!
We cant wait to meet our little girl:happydance::kiss:


----------



## TonyaElizabet

Abii said:


> Just found out today that were team PINK!!
> We cant wait to meet our little girl:happydance::kiss:

Congrats on your baby girl :D !


----------



## mommy2be1003

YAYAYAYAY we just found out yesterday we are team :pink: ahh im so excited!


----------



## Jessy16

Team yellow for now, undecided if I'm going to find out the sex


----------



## fernanda

I didn't wanna know until the baby was born...but my boyfriend was dying to know so I let my gyn tell him......and of course it was killing me that he knew and I didn't sooooo...I gave up trying....as of today we are officially team PINK!!!!!! So excited!!!! I was hoping for a little girl <3 I couldn't be happier right now!


----------



## MichelleW

So happy to announce we are Team Blue!!!!

James Robert Wilson on the way heheh :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## powerxpuff

team pink pink pink!


----------



## Krystal 123

Found out today were team blue :)

I'm still shocked, I so can't wait to meet our little man xx


----------



## ChimChims

Fun poll! We just found out Wednesday that we're having a girl! Our DD couldn't be more excited! lol


----------



## jmandrews

Found out March 2 we are expecting a baby girl :pink: Can't wait to meet Everlee Rowe!


----------



## PrincessJ

Found out today we are team blue! Yey for baby Riley!


----------



## caribou

Team Pink!


----------



## Jessy16

Found out yesterday I am team pink!


----------



## BeenaGirl

Team Blue!!! :thumbup:


----------



## TheyCallMeMom

I am team blue due August 11th


----------



## mzladyt

I found out yesterday I'm TEAM BLUE!


----------



## wantingagirl

Im Team Pink! xx


----------



## creolechica3

yay I am on team pink.....due June 30, 2012 I see that team blue is in the lead for 2012


----------



## hoping4girl

found out a week ago we are team pink.....still in shock, can't believe it, and so overly excited i still have to try not to cry when I think about it!!!


----------



## hope79

Found out yesterday we are team pink after 2 boys and one last try!!! YAY!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## BubbleGum12

Teammmm *AZUL!* :happydance: :cloud9:


----------



## LaurenDC

JUST got back from my scan - IT'S A BOYYYYYYYYY!!!!!!!!! Already in love with my little prince!!!! <3


----------



## Juzdeevyn

Still holding strong!!!!! :smug:
I'm So excited to almost see my little man.:baby:
the count down has :happydance: begun!!!

Good luck to all you MOMMIES!!:flower:


----------



## Juzdeevyn

Congrats!!!


----------



## sugarnspice

Team pink over here! :cloud9:


----------



## Chris59

Team pink


----------



## Monday Blues

Just found out Friday what I've known all along - Team Blue!! :happydance:


----------



## Christen10

I had a U/S at 17wks. They told me boy. I'm not completely convinced. But they seemed pretty certain. I will be more convinced at my 19wk scan. All I saw was scrotum or possible swollen labia. ;) Guess we'll see.


----------



## Jac.

sugarnspice said:


> Team pink over here! :cloud9:

!'m 14 weeks today, and going for my first scan on the 18th...just wondering how you already know you're team pink so early???


----------



## aegle

Jac.- maybe sugarnspice had an amnio done? 

Just found out today: TEAM PINK! :)


----------



## Jac.

sugarnspice said:


> Team pink over here! :cloud9:




aegle said:


> Jac.- maybe sugarnspice had an amnio done?
> 
> Just found out today: TEAM PINK! :)

Did you have a 3D scan? I'm going for a regular ultrasound at 15+2...I really want to know if they'll be able to tell the gender!!


----------



## mumsince2010

i had my gender scan today.... :pink:

i couldnt be happier :cloud9:

i have an 18month boy and now im blessed with a girl. :)


----------



## arnroxy22

I just found out yesterday that I am having a BOY!! We are so excited :)


----------



## SJDsMommy

I don't know yet! I'm about 60/40 with the old wives tales lol (the odds slightly in favor of a girl) I know its just for fun but I really hope its a girl, that would make it one of each for us :) not to mention I have already bought a couple girly outfits..heh.. I just couldnt resist! There is soooo much cute stuff for girls out there and not much for boys! I wanted a boy first and I got the best son I could ever ask for, but I'd really love to have a girl this time :) Finding out on the 28th of this month. Sooo can't wait :D only about 2 and a half weeks to go!


----------



## TaraxSophia

Team blue guys!! Little Harry/Oscar/Isaac is cookin! :D


----------



## Shadowy Lady

we found out on Apr 11th that we're team pink :) I'd be happy with either and this this is our first child but I just love buying girlie things :D


----------



## pinkcatgirl

Found out yesterday we're having a daughter. I am over the moon as spent the past 19 weeks listening to my husband tell my its definitely a boy.... nope honey, maybe next time 

I keep smiling to myself when I think about it. I just can't wait to meet her.


----------



## MissDimity

We found out yesterday we are having a BOY!

My first child and my partners 2nd ( has 12 year old girl ).

We are looking forward to hugging him, Alexander " Alex " Jaxon


----------



## baby5hopeful

Team BLUE for me yippeeeeee


----------



## Working_Mummy

Team blue here :) had 4d scan yesterday bless with a boy in the making a little girl
Ler`acieo


----------



## MooCow11

Found out monday just gone im having a girl yayyyy


----------



## Bells81

We found out yesterday that we are expecting a little girl :pink:

Over the moon as we have two gorgeous boys :)


----------



## shout4

Find out today--girl!! Totally against my intuition but we're thrilled :)


----------



## mummyb1

We found out last week we are having a girl! I also was so convinced we were having a boy but we are delighted she's perfect :)


----------



## SammieB86

Yay......I get to find out the sex of bub in 4 weeks. Will be voting then. =)


----------



## arj

Can I just say that there are a lot of twin mums with :pink: and :blue: ! There isnt really an option for them apart from N/A...


----------



## rn2011

pink!


----------



## courtneylynnd

Team Blue - Due 2012!!
We're having a boy!!


----------



## Tacita

We're team blue!


----------



## SJDsMommy

Just found out today that our bump is pink! Sooooo excited :)


----------



## tmmommy07

They are 70% sure my bump (or lack thereof) is :pink:!


----------



## courtneylynnd

Are you not showing yet? I'll give you some of mine! :lol:


----------



## tmmommy07

No, I'm not showing at all...I'm a bigger person though. But, I was showing by now with my son. It really just looks like I've eaten too much lately since my pants are starting to get a little snug. 

Oh well, I was HUGE pregnant with my son! I'm talking I was getting the "are you having twins?" and "oh my god, you are due any minute!" from about 6 1/2-7 months and on!


----------



## Jac.

I'm pretty sure it's a boy, but I will find out in 6 days! Yay!


----------



## JustMeAndInch

Team blue for me :blue: :D


----------



## Shezza84uk

Team blue! Woooopp


----------



## Jac.

Team Pink! shocked!


----------



## uadreamybabe

Team blue :blue:


----------



## Ethereal

Team pink! :pink:
Not showing yet
just look fat!


----------



## Cata

Team blue :baby:


----------



## lusterleaf

Team blue, due August 20th 2012


----------



## lovin_it

:blue:team blue


----------



## corgankidd

found out yesterday team :blue:


----------



## DoggieMommy

*TEAM PINK!!*
Due September 24!


----------



## oh_so_blessed

corgankidd said:


> found out yesterday team :blue:

Yay! Congrats:D


----------



## counting down

Due September 20, 2012 :happydance:


----------



## Nurse1980

Team pink!

Due 5th October.


----------



## Bubbles_JJC

I'm on team blue :) due Oct 13th 2012 xxx


----------



## SammieB86

Found out on Thursday. Im TEAM :pink: Due on 11th October. So happy! :)


----------



## Gabber

Found out a few days ago we're having a little precious boy!:baby: Due October 4th!


----------



## raquelaustin

Team Pink due Sept 14!!!


----------



## bevwest

Team Pink :happydance: due October 10th


----------



## MummySambo

I'm on Team Pink Woo Hoo


----------



## jasminep0489

Team Blue!! Due October 17th!


----------



## Pug2012

Team pink, due 5th October. 

I'm surprised to see pink to blue the numbers aren't that different!


----------



## kaylajade.x

Team :pink: Due October 12th :)
:happydance:
x


----------



## Zephram

Team blue!! Due 20 October. :happydance:


----------



## TB82

Team Pink - Due Oct 7th


----------



## scottishchick2

Team blue due 27th October


----------



## TFSGirl

Team :blue: *BLUE* :blue: ! :dance: Due October 16!!


----------



## pixxie1232001

Team *BLUE*:blue: due Nov 14:happydance:


----------



## katealim

Found out yesterday....
Team :pink:


----------



## stefie94

Im on team pink


----------



## Becky81

Team :pink:


----------



## Strike

Team Pink! Due Nov 7! We're thinking of Allyah Sophia. Spelling of the first name is still up in the air.


----------



## Veronicaco

Pink due October 24th :)


----------



## palacemommy

team :pink: ! due november 21st


----------



## Stinkerbell

Team pink due 11th November :)


----------



## sprogsmummy

i'm expecting a baby girl!!!! my little Amelia-Rose :pink: xx

due 25th october


----------



## sexysmurf

team pink, isabelle grace brookes is due nov 5th
 



Attached Files:







599779_316538495100292_1132898301_n isabelle 20 weeks.jpg
File size: 18 KB
Views: 1


----------



## Lucyjo81

Team :pink: - Scarlett Mae due 10/11/12 :cloud9: xx


----------



## sexysmurf

so many team pinks wow xx


----------



## olunrehearsed

Another Team Pink here, found out yesterday. :)


----------



## BUGaBOO

Team pink due 22/11!


----------



## time

team pink due 21/11 :pink:


----------



## Mrs.326

I'll break the chain :) 

Team :blue:!!


----------



## lookin4bump

Team :pink: for me x x


----------



## mischabump

Team pink here, due 4th November! 

:pink:


----------



## sexysmurf

ooh your due the day before me, getting all excited now, 9 weeks till countdown begins eek xx


----------



## gretavon

Team BLUE!!!!!!!! Another sweet rough and tumble boy for our silly loving family!!! Sonny (doesnt have a middle name yet) is due Nov 1. Although I'm guessing it will be more Oct 16!


----------



## MissTasha

Just found out I'm team blue 6/21


----------



## FranciscaM

It's blue - October 15.


----------



## CharlieKeys

Woo Hoo - We are finally Team :pink: .... she's going to be one over protected little girl with her Daddy and two brothers lol :)


----------



## lillio

beautiful baby boy blue due 12th November x


----------



## chasemanzmum

My 18 week bump (yay me, lolz)
 



Attached Files:







debz 003.jpg
File size: 26.9 KB
Views: 3


----------



## annie00

Hi I'm on pink team!!! Due nov 29


----------



## sailorsgirl

team :blue: due 28th November!! xx


----------



## skweek35

I'm team pink! due 3 Nov!!


----------



## Aimee4311

I'm team pink! (though I prefer purple, personally) :) 
I'm due November 10!


----------



## haydenmummy

team pink - found out today :D


----------



## Engage4

I'm team :blue: - found out today! We are so excited - let the shopping begin! Due November 29th


----------



## Inoue

Team :pink: for me ~ very excited to have a little girly xx


----------



## Jojomama

Going with Team Yellow & a hint of pink, as sonographer said she couldn't be certain, but thinks it may be a girl...


----------



## prayingtogod

It's team :pink: for me. Found out Monday. Elated to welcome my first little princess. It seems team pink runs in my family. I have 3 sisters and 3 neices. No blue in sight. Poor dad.:haha:


----------



## Jleanne

Team blue!!! due 27th october :)









Knight Finley :)
 



Attached Files:







knight.jpg
File size: 20.4 KB
Views: 1


----------



## caz & bob

team :pink: for me due 23rd dec x xx


----------



## Mum0709

Team :blue: for me - Due 28th Dec :cloud9:


----------



## jogami

Found out today, double team :pink: :pink: for us :happydance:

Can't wait to meet our TWINCESSES :hugs:


----------



## Dee_Kat

Team :blue: to come on Nov 14th!


----------



## ttc_lolly

Team :pink: again for me!


----------



## sharan

Hey!

Just found out I'm team blue again!


----------



## haydenmummy

congrats hunnie xx


----------



## TeenMumStacey

I am team :blue:


----------



## Aelanu

Wow!! Looking at the poll results and team blue and pink are just about even! How crazy is that?!

This is my first baby- and we're team :blue:! I was hoping for team :pink:, but I'm not at all disappointed. Maybe next time ;)


----------



## claireg0000

Blue! I have a girl so will be nice having one of each :)


----------



## Zoe_x

Team blue :) due 2nd december :) can't wait to meet our little man xxx


----------



## Lyo28

Found oout we are having a little sister for our son, delighted :happydance:


----------



## greenfaerie

The Sonographer has told me I'm having a girl. :pink: And I don't believe him. :) I was so sure it was going to be a boy, even though I've always longed for a girl!

I just don't like that he thought it was a girl because he couldn't find an obvious penis. :S *is worried about pink stuff purchased*


----------



## slippergirl

I'm team :pink: Had convinced myself I was having a boy but at 20 week scan I was told girl and didn't believe them!!
Had a 4d scan yesterday and confirmed to be a little girl... over the moon for either but secretly v pleased :dance:


----------



## benandbean

Found out today ... Team blue :)


----------



## Jenster

Found out today Team Pink. Little sister for our son. She is due 27th December. Xx


----------



## AmberDW

Team blue for me


----------



## Peggylicious

i'm due dec. 13 2012 and we belong to team pink :)


----------



## san fran shan

I am due December 24th and I am team blue AND pink!! So excited!!


----------



## BellaDonna818

Well I already voted, but I'm team pink 3 times. LOL


----------



## SophiaEli

Team pink +1!!! :happydance:


----------



## SophiaEli

Sorry, but what is a Yellow bump??


----------



## Aelanu

SophiaEli said:


> Sorry, but what is a Yellow bump??

It means that you either don't know the sex yet or have decided to let it be a surprise and not find out :)


----------



## SJR

Team blue. :happydance:


----------



## SophiaEli

Do only I find the results surprising? 
The statistics say that more boys are born than girls but here we have a reverse situation... It might mean that mommies carrying boys are not that prone to sitting on forums. What do you think?


----------



## stephlynnie

I found out Oct 9th i am having a girl. I am due March 9th.


----------



## Arisa

Wow just checking in, over all 2012 was the Year of the girl...... <3 :pink: :cloud9:
how will 2013 go???


----------



## babyhopes2010

ermm how can u be?


----------



## Sophiasmom

I'm having a boy!! Due Halloween (likely to be early though)


----------



## Razzlen

One more for team Blue!!!


----------

